# ooths - sticks + mold



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

this is 2nd time its happened..i received a ghost ooth from tapi on a stick...i put it in my sweetie jar..after about half a week it had spores growing on the stick..so i gently released the ooth of the stick..cleaned out the container then stuck the ooth to the inside..i didnt think any thing of it..then last week my jade mantis laid an ooth on a stick.i put the stick in the swettie jar..and after a few days iv started to see spores growing on the stick..when ever i stick ooths in side this container and i never ever have spores growing..its only when i put a stick in there..so my Q is does this happen to u guys?


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 1, 2008)

My acromantis formosana ooth is in one of my sweetie jars and the stick it's on has become hairy... Could this endanger the ooth?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> My acromantis formosana ooth is in one of my sweetie jars and the stick it's on has become hairy... Could this endanger the ooth?


thats spores..quickly take it out or its going to be ruined!Wipe all the hairs of the ooth if its on the ooth.,hopfully it will only be on the stick..so your have to take the ooth and stick out.cut around the ooth or gentley pull the stick off..what ever works,..for thr jade ooth it was a bit tricky..i had to use a scaple and cut around it..i might of lost a few eggs but thats better than loosing the hole ooth..do it now.! after u done that cleane the container with hot water..after that stick the ooth back in the container,


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 1, 2008)

ok, I've removed the ooth... how do I get in onto another stick? No spores had grown on the ooth...


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> ok, I've removed the ooth... how do I get in onto another stick? No spores had grown on the ooth...


the hole point of taking it off the stick is when there in the container the sticks seem to get spores growing on them..so in future im not going to use sticks..i just stick it with none toxic glue to the inside of the container.making sure i only put small bit of glue on the corner of the ooth.


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2008)

I have had sticks mold just as you describe. Best to remove them and attach some other way.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

Rick said:


> I have had sticks mold just as you describe. Best to remove them and attach some other way.


ok..im glad it isnt just me..time to bin the sticks,.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 1, 2008)

What are you using as a lid MJ ?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> What are you using as a lid MJ ?


u know them lids u get with the jugle jars with the hole cut in the middle and a sponge as a stopper..well what i have done is put netting over the lid then screwed the lid on top so the lid has a 1inch hole but its covered with fine netting which i use on the plastic cups..do u think i should bin the plastic lid with the 1inch hole in and just have netting over the top?...what do u think i should do.?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 1, 2008)

I thread a lota my ooths, sounds like your keeping them too humid, i was 99.99% my first ghost ooth was infrtile so left it out on the net cage, then my sister went in and asked me what these lil proddy things where stickin out :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 1, 2008)

mayby..i have took the lid off with the hole in..now i just have the netting over the top...see how i get on with that..1 thing i havent sussed yet is hatching ooths..i guees the more i do it the beter il become.hopfully my ghost ooth hatches ok..should be any day now.


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 1, 2008)

what is the point to stick the ooth to something? Why don't you just leave it?


----------



## Mantida (Mar 2, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> ok, I've removed the ooth... how do I get in onto another stick? No spores had grown on the ooth...


Even if spores haven't grown on the ooth, they usually attack the inside first. Meaning, once you see spores on the outside of the ooth, the inside is probably already dead.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 2, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> what is the point to stick the ooth to something? Why don't you just leave it?


because if i didnt stick it to the inside it would fall on to the medium,


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 2, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Even if spores haven't grown on the ooth, they usually attack the inside first. Meaning, once you see spores on the outside of the ooth, the inside is probably already dead.


no this was starting on the stick..on the snapped side.only time will tell any way.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 2, 2008)

humidity in the sweetie jar was 90%..i guess its my fault i got spores..GRRRRR i hope my jade ooth will be ok .iv put a cage in the jar now so this wont happen again i hope.


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 2, 2008)

I use cheese cloth, (netting), over the mouth of the jar. I then super glue the ooth to the cheese cloth and hold the cloth in place with a screw cap. The cheese cloth allows for good ventilation. I think your sticks are molding due to poor ventilation. I keep the humidity levels very high, but have never had mold appear on the sticks. And yes, I use the same sticks that Blitzmantis' ooth was on.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hypoponera said:


> I use cheese cloth, (netting), over the mouth of the jar. I then super glue the ooth to the cheese cloth and hold the cloth in place with a screw cap. The cheese cloth allows for good ventilation. I think your sticks are molding due to poor ventilation. I keep the humidity levels very high, but have never had mold appear on the sticks. And yes, I use the same sticks that Blitzmantis' ooth was on.


i was misting to much..its my own fault.live and learn  i got a gage in there now so it shouldnt happen again.


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 2, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> because if i didnt stick it to the inside it would fall on to the medium,


Erm...okay... :mellow: I didn't know you have to have some medium... Erm... How do you make the medium and where could I find non-toxic glue?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 2, 2008)

u dont have to have medium..u can use a wet sponge that would work..u need something damp in there to raise the humidity..u must of had something in there if u got spores on your stick to?.the needle trick is good..with glue/silercone and a needle your more than likely going to kill 1 or 2 eggs.so any way is fine..im going to try the needle and thread way next time..dont tell idol tho..hes copy righted it and if i copy him il get in trouble :lol:  

heres the glue and gun i use.This one isnt the same color but its same sort of thing..i got mine from b+q..including the glue sticks i think it was 9£? - http://www.homecrafts.co.uk/html/product.a...3&amp;cat3=1470

the ooth must be hung..if u place it on the floor the nymphs wont hatch right.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 2, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> u know them lids u get with the jugle jars with the hole cut in the middle and a sponge as a stopper..well what i have done is put netting over the lid then screwed the lid on top so the lid has a 1inch hole but its covered with fine netting which i use on the plastic cups..do u think i should bin the plastic lid with the 1inch hole in and just have netting over the top?...what do u think i should do.?


Loose the lid. Too many people confuse high humidity with unvented containers. there is a great lid on the rainforests is there ???  Well, there kind of is, but you konow what I mean.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 2, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Loose the lid. Too many people confuse high humidity with unvented containers. there is a great lid on the rainforests is there ???  Well, there kind of is, but you konow what I mean.


yer i just have netting now


----------



## Precious (Mar 10, 2008)

All sticks I have used in various enclosures have gotten fuzzy. I tried to use dowels to give a fake fern more rigidity for my hierodulas. No go.


----------



## Orin (Mar 11, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> Erm...okay... :mellow: I didn't know you have to have some medium... Erm... How do you make the medium and where could I find non-toxic glue?


You can use model airplane glue or pin it to the side (most types of oothecae have areas to pin without damaging eggs).


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 20, 2008)

Is it okay if I have sticks and "branches" in my container where my ooths are, or will that make them moldy?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 20, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> Is it okay if I have sticks and "branches" in my container where my ooths are, or will that make them moldy?


no it wont if u do it right.the reson mine went moldy is my humdierty was to much and i misted was to much..just keep the medium wet u dont need to spray the swettie jar or what ever u have it in,,and use netting for a lid..u wont have probelms then..


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 20, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> no it wont if u do it right.the reson mine went moldy is my humdierty was to much and i misted was to much..just keep the medium wet u dont need to spray the swettie jar or what ever u have it in,,and use netting for a lid..u wont have probelms then..


Thanks alot. Umm...I don't know what a medium is, so how often should I spray the area (I have some in those "RedVine" tubs, and in mason jars). I put them near two window seals, so is that okay? Sorry, I love mantids, but I only hatched two ooths.


----------



## Mantida (Mar 20, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> Thanks alot. Umm...I don't know what a medium is, so how often should I spray the area (I have some in those "RedVine" tubs, and in mason jars). I put them near two window seals, so is that okay? Sorry, I love mantids, but I only hatched two ooths.


The medium is the stuff you put on the bottom of the container to keep in humidity, aka substrate. It can be paper towel, moss, or coconut fibre. I use paper towel, it's the easiest. I spray once a week, and make sure to have well ventilated lids (mesh or cloth works well) so mold doesn't grow. Keeping it next to a windowsill is fine, just be sure that it doesn't get too hot or too cold.


----------

